# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  GMX-Account als Online-Speicher nutzen (konqueror)

## fs111

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte hier kurz vorstellen, wie man einen gmx-Account als Festplatte für unterwegs nutzt:

GMX war ja so nett und hat den Speicherplatz für alle kostenlosen Accounts auf 1 GB augestockt. Neben dem Zugriff via Web-Interfaceund IMPA und Pop aus dem Mailprogramm bietet GMX nun auch Zugriff via WebDAV (http://www.webdav.org/), was grob gesagt eine Erweiterung zu HTTP ist, die FTP überflüssig machen soll. Näheres unter obiger URL. Das tolle an WebDAV ist, dass der konqueror (vermutlich auch andere Filemanager, postet Eure Erfahrungen) direkt auf WebDAV zugreifen können, als sei es ein normales Verzeichnis. Gebt dazu einfach folgendes in die Adresszeile ein: 

webdavs://mediacenter.gmx.net/

Nun sollte ein Popup kommen, welches nach Benutzernamen und Passwort fragt. Hier gebt ihr einfach Eure Kundennummer (die erfährt man im Webinterface von GMX unter "Mein Account") und Euer Passwort an, und schon könnt ihr durch die Verzeichnisse Browsen, Dateien kopieren usw. Wenn man dann noch eine Verknüpfung bspw. auf dem Desktop anlegt, kann man seine Daten ganz einfach via Drag n' Drop auf seinen Account kopieren und kann von überall darauf zugreifen. 

Bei Frage und Anregungen oder Erfahrungen mit anderen Clients, einfach hier drunter posten.

fs111

P.S.: Mit Windows kann man wohl auch so einfach darauf zugreifen, nur für den Fall, dass man das mal unterwegs muss: 
http://faq.gmx.de/datenverwaltung/mc/2.html

----------


## WaTcHmE

der krusader (mein File manager) macht das auch mit  :EEK!: 
danke fuer den tollen Tip  :Smilie: 

einfach wie oben beschrieben adresse eingeben, Nummer eingeben, PW eingeben und ab dafuer  :Smilie: 

aber wie mache ich ein log out, damit ich nciht beim naechsten anmelden wieder nen hinweis bekomme?????

----------


## Roger Wilco

Mittels davfs2 lässt sich eine beliebige WebDAV-Resource auch in das Dateisystem einhängen (neudeutsch: mounten). Damit ist man nicht auf den Konqueror beschränkt  :Wink: 

Ebenfalls interessant ist vielleicht GmailFS, womit man seinen Gmail-Account (ebenfalls 1GB Speicher) einhängen kann.

----------


## peschmae

Kennt jemand ein vernünftiges nicht-interaktives Dav-Tool? Cadaver kenne ich schon - aber eigentlich hätte ich lieber was netteres. So in der Art wie weex für Ftp. 
Weex geht so: Ich mach ne Konfiguration mit Server, Username, Passwort und Ordner wo meine Website auf meinem PC liegt - dann führe ich das mit "weex konfigname" aus und das synct die ganze Sache automatisch - d.h. online und offline sind am Ende auf dem gleichen Stand, wobei nur die seit dem letzten upload geänderten Daten übertragen werden.

Gibts sowas auch für DAV?

MfG Peschmä

----------


## t.knopp

Ich finds total genial. 1GB Onlinefestplatte für umsonst. Das mit dem konqui ist auch genial. genauso wie alle anderen ioslaves. zum beispiel fish:/ für ssh. ftp:/ oder camera:/ für die digikam. Auch nicht schlecht ist audiocd:/ da bekommt man automatisch die mp3, ogg oder wave dateien mit id3tags und so. Das ist echt ne super sache bei kde.

----------


## Apex

klasse Tip!

kann man die dort abgelegten Dateien via http abrufen ?

----------


## Roger Wilco

> klasse Tip!
> 
> kann man die dort abgelegten Dateien via http abrufen ?


Ja, ganz einfach über das Web-Interface von GMX.

----------


## Haase

Ist es moeglich, GMX dauerhaft in die /etc/fstab einzutragen?
Wenn ja, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand den Eintrag posten?

----------


## Kip

hat das schon jemand mit dem nautilus hinbekommen?
angeblich unterstützt der webdav, aber es will nicht funktionieren ..

----------


## peschmae

> Ist es moeglich, GMX dauerhaft in die /etc/fstab einzutragen?
> Wenn ja, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand den Eintrag posten?


Ähm, das wovon hier gesprochen wird (hauptsächlich) ist ein KDE I/O Slave. Nix Kernel-Seitiger Treiber.
Den bräuchte es aber um das Dateisystem zu mounten und von _allen_ (d.h. auch nicht-KDE-) Apps darauf zugreifen zu können.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## Apex

nein, ich meinte a la http://www.gmx.net/USER/datei.zip oder so...

----------


## Roger Wilco

> Ähm, das wovon hier gesprochen wird (hauptsächlich) ist ein KDE I/O Slave. Nix Kernel-Seitiger Treiber.
> Den bräuchte es aber um das Dateisystem zu mounten und von _allen_ (d.h. auch nicht-KDE-) Apps darauf zugreifen zu können.
> 
> MfG Peschmä





> Mittels davfs2 lässt sich eine beliebige WebDAV-Resource auch in das Dateisystem einhängen (neudeutsch: mounten). Damit ist man nicht auf den Konqueror beschränkt


10 Zeichen

----------


## peschmae

Danke, womit meine nachfolgende Frage auch schon fast beantwortet wäre  :Smilie: 
Das sind halt die Nachteile von Tabbed-Browsing und zwischendurch weglaufen 

Ist die Sache stabil?

MfG Peschmä

----------


## linick

das ist ja eine Coole Sache mit dem WebDav unter Linux. Hab ich entlich mal eine "CD"  die ich auch mal vergessen kann wenn ich was neues Unterwegs finde.

----------


## Chaoswind

Als kleine Info am rande, lest euch die Nutzungsbedienungen von GMX durch. Das Mediacenter hat ein Content-Limit.

----------


## Reset2000

Also ich benutze Webdav mit GMX seit einiger Zeit, über eine Exportfunktion von Eclipse, mittels eines Plugins. Das Auslagern seiner Daten ist bei Projekten eine tolle Sache, denn eine Sicherheitskopie zu erstellen ist immer gut. Leider unterstützt das Plugin nur den Export von Daten aus Eclipse heraus, aber nicht den CVS export. Aber vielleicht liefert das Plugin ja auch bald dies. 
Durch die Vielseitigkeit von Eclipse ist man ja nicht an eine Programmiersprache gebunden und ist denke ich mal gerade durch Plugins wie Webdav, Anjuta und KDevelop vorzuziehen.

----------


## Kip

ein bisserl OT, aber:
meinst du jetzt das Eclipse Projekte nicht in ein CVS exportieren kann? Da muss ich widersprechen! Kann es, von Haus aus! Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden ... ?

----------


## Reset2000

> ein bisserl OT, aber:
> meinst du jetzt das Eclipse Projekte nicht in ein CVS exportieren kann? Da muss ich widersprechen! Kann es, von Haus aus! Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden ... ?


Hast Du falsch verstanden, ich meine WebDav.

Aber wieviel down und upload-Volumen hat den der GMX Freemail Account?

----------


## delmonico

Hab die heise-meldung auch gelesen und dann auch davfs gefundne, werde das auf jedenfall bald mal testen, ist doch ideal für inkrementelle backups z.B.  :Wink: 



> Hast Du falsch verstanden, ich meine WebDav.
> 
> Aber wieviel down und upload-Volumen hat den der GMX Freemail Account?


Traffic-Grenze ist 2*Größe des Fachs, also bei FreeMail 2 GB/Monat.

----------


## Reset2000

> Traffic-Grenze ist 2*Größe des Fachs, also bei FreeMail 2 GB/Monat.


Ja, das passt gerade so   :Smilie: 
Ins Dateisystem einbinden und dann über resync spiegeln wäre wirklich zu überlegen, aber trotz hoher bandbreite find ich webdav ein wenig langsam um da 200-300 MB oder so draufzulagern.

----------


## peschmae

> 10 Zeichen


Geht das denn bei dir, das fs? Bei mir lässt sich die Sache nicht mal kompilieren.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## palm-man

Ich kann's auch nicht kompilieren. Liegt wohl daran, daß sich die Kernel-Headers geändert haben. Hab dann die statische Version für 2.6.x probiert und die funktioniert. (Hat aber keine SSL-Unterstützung  :Frown: )

----------


## peschmae

*lol*

Die Version auf der Homepage funktioniert nicht mit Kernel 2.6   
Das Binary wurde mit einem Patch gebaut. http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index...75&atid=386749

Mit dem Patch drin geht
autogen.sh; ./configure --with-ssl; make 
problemlos.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## fs111

bei mir geht es auch, allerdings ist bei mir die konqueror Variante schneller als das gemountete, und für CLI gibt es ja auch noch cadaver.

fs111

----------


## peschmae

Naja, mounten will er nicht.



```
thinkpad:~# mount.davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt -o username=GMXNR,password=GMXPWD
Can't find pid file : /tmp/davfs0.pid
Error opening /dev/davfs0. Error no = 6
Probably, another mount.davfs is running.
thinkpad:~# lsof | grep davfs
thinkpad:~#
```

Und cadaver kann man irgendwie nicht wirklich praktisch nicht-Interaktiv  (d.h. aus dem Script) bedienen.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## Kip

will das denn niemand mit nautilus benutzen?   :Confused:

----------


## lordsen

> Naja, mounten will er nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> thinkpad:~# mount.davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt -o username=GMXNR,password=GMXPWD
> Can't find pid file : /tmp/davfs0.pid
> Error opening /dev/davfs0. Error no = 6
> Probably, another mount.davfs is running.
> ...


Hast du das Coda-fs im Kernel einkompiliert, oder als Modul gebaut? Wenn ja => nachladen. Wenn nein => bauen und nachladen  :Wink: .
Das Coda-fs findest Du unter Network File Systems. Danach müsste es funktionieren.

----------


## delmonico

> will das denn niemand mit nautilus benutzen?


Wahrscheinlich nicht  :Wink:  Geht nur über davfs, weil der Nautilus was so geniales wie I/O-Slaves AFAIK nicht hat (konqui ist halt das beste wo gibt  :Wink: )

----------


## Apex

ich frage mich immernoch ob man dort abgelegte files via http abrufen kann, also ich lege eine datei dort ab und jemand anders holt sie sich via http://www.gmx.net/USER/datei.zip
Geht das irgendwie ?

----------


## Kip

> ich frage mich immernoch ob man dort abgelegte files via http abrufen kann, also ich lege eine datei dort ab und jemand anders holt sie sich via http://www.gmx.net/USER/datei.zip
> Geht das irgendwie ?


wenn das gehen würde könntest du deinen gmx-account ja als "Webserver" für statische HTML Seite gebrauchen. Wie in dem Thread schon gesagt wurde geht das nicht, du musst dich beim GMX einloggen, dann auf mediacenter klicken und dann kommst du an deine files.

Edit: Wenn du natürlich einen Browser hast der WebDAV unterstützt kannst du auch mit dem Browser die Dateien abrufen, ohne den Umweg über gmx.net > login > ... 
Das geht dann wie oben beschrieben ...

----------


## Apex

Schade... Naja, danke für die Antwort. Bei "Spymac" geht das übrigens, die bieten auch einen kleinen Webspace mit webdav an, und man kann dateien via http downloaden (lassen)

----------


## fs111

> Schade... Naja, danke für die Antwort. Bei "Spymac" geht das übrigens, die bieten auch einen kleinen Webspace mit webdav an, und man kann dateien via http downloaden (lassen)


Das ist ja auch eigentlich der Sinn von webdav. eine Versionsverwaltung und ein Ersatz für FTP...

fs111

----------


## peschmae

> Hast du das Coda-fs im Kernel einkompiliert, oder als Modul gebaut? Wenn ja => nachladen. Wenn nein => bauen und nachladen .
> Das Coda-fs findest Du unter Network File Systems. Danach müsste es funktionieren.


Danke. Hatte das zwar mittlerweile schon (fast) selber rausgefunden. Ich hatte das Modul zwar angeschaltet, kompiliert und installiert, aber geladen wirds offenbar nicht von selber.

Jetzt gehts, aber recht zähflüssig. Ein Cache dürfte nicht schaden  :Wink: 

MfG Peschmä

----------


## huegel

Wie kann man eine mittels webdavs://mediacenter.gmx.net und Konqueror geöffnete Sitzung wieder abmelden?

Beim ersten Aufruf erscheint das Anmeldefenster, beim zweiten (Neustart) des Konqueror ist man sofort auf dem zuvor angemeldeten Account. Einzige mir bekannte Lösung: Neue IP holen.

Ich würde aber gerne ohne IP-Wechsel auf einen zweiten Account bei GMX zugreifen können. Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?

Danke und Grüße

----------


## carnil

Hi

Also ich habe das gerade mal bei mir getestet, starte ich konqueror dann muss ich mich anmelden. Schliesse ich den konqueror und starte ihn neu, kommt erneut das Anmeldefenster. Jedesmal habe ich auch wieder diesselbe IP-Adresse (um den obigen Fall auszuschliessen).

Vielleicht versehentlich "keep the password" angeklickt ... hmm, aber dann würde es auch bei wechselnder ip immer automatisch anmelden ... dieser Fall also wohl auch auszuschliessen ...

MfG carnil

----------


## Windoofsklicker

war da nicht mal was, dass gmx mails nach 30 tagen gelöscht hat?
was passiert dann mit den daten?

----------


## Roger Wilco

> war da nicht mal was, dass gmx mails nach 30 tagen gelöscht hat?
> was passiert dann mit den daten?


Das betraf nur die Mails. Bei GMX ist es so, dass das Mediacenter kein übler Hack ist, wie die Speicherung von Dateien bei GMail. Ausserdem hat GMX die Vorhaltezeit für Mails auch bei den kostenlosen Tarifen auf unbegrenzt erhöht. Aber das Mediacenter juckt das ja weiterhin nicht.

----------


## huegel

> Hi
> 
> Also ich habe das gerade mal bei mir getestet, starte ich konqueror dann muss ich mich anmelden. Schliesse ich den konqueror und starte ihn neu, kommt erneut das Anmeldefenster. Jedesmal habe ich auch wieder diesselbe IP-Adresse (um den obigen Fall auszuschliessen).
> 
> Vielleicht versehentlich "keep the password" angeklickt ... hmm, aber dann würde es auch bei wechselnder ip immer automatisch anmelden ... dieser Fall also wohl auch auszuschliessen ...
> 
> MfG carnil


Hmm...

Ich habe es gerade auch nochmal getestet - unverändert. Mein Account bleibt geöffnet. Habe Hier Suse 8.2 - Kernel 2.4.20-4GB - Kde 3.1.1 - Konqueror 3.1.1.

Kann noch jemand eine der unterschiedlichen Reaktionen vom Konqueror in diesem Zusammhang bestätigen?

Grüße
huegel

----------


## bert2002

nabend,

weiss den jetzt mal einer wie man davfs in die fstab eintragen kann? Ich bekomm das irgendwie nicht hin  :Frown: 

Danke! && MfG bert2002

----------


## h4gb4rdc31in3

bei mir geht das davfs garnicht...

wenn ich mount.davfs webdavs://mediancenter.gmx.net /mnt/dav/ -o username=XXXXX,password=XXXXX

passiert nix überhaupt nix der komm nicht mal zum eingabe Promt zurück.

bsp.:

linux ~# mount.davfs webdavs://mediancenter.gmx.net /mnt/dav/ -o username=XXXXX,password=XXXXX
(leere zeile)
linux ~# <<-- (nach langem warten und STRG+C)

DATEN:
binarys verwendet
kernel : 2.4.18

----------


## peschmae

> weiss den jetzt mal einer wie man davfs in die fstab eintragen kann? Ich bekomm das irgendwie nicht hin


Ich glaube nicht dass das geht. Du verwendest ja nicht das normale mount sondern mount.davfs - und in der FStab kann man das nirgendwo einstellen, dass da mount.davfs verwendet werden soll.

Wenn schon müsstest du wohl mount entsprechend anpassen dass es beim FS-Typ davfs mount.davfs aufruft.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## Kip

> Wenn schon müsstest du wohl mount entsprechend anpassen dass es beim FS-Typ davfs mount.davfs aufruft.


ich dachte mount ruft beim Aufruf von mount -t TYP immer mount.TYP auf, wenn es TYP nicht nativ unterstützt ... 

Ich jedenfalls habe bei mir shfs nachinstalliert, das kennt mount nicht. Auch shfs hat ein mount.shfs angelegt, was ein Symmlink auf /usr/bin/shfsmount ist. Rufe ich mount -t shfs auf, geht das wunderbar ... Demnach sollte man es auch in die fstab eintragen können.

----------


## Fußhupe

> Hmm...
> 
> Ich habe es gerade auch nochmal getestet - unverändert. Mein Account bleibt geöffnet. Habe Hier Suse 8.2 - Kernel 2.4.20-4GB - Kde 3.1.1 - Konqueror 3.1.1.
> 
> Kann noch jemand eine der unterschiedlichen Reaktionen vom Konqueror in diesem Zusammhang bestätigen?
> 
> Grüße
> huegel


Hab dasselbe Problem.


Gruß
Fußhupe

----------


## carnil

> Hab dasselbe Problem.


Lieg es vielleicht in diesem Fall eventuell an der konqueror-Version? Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass es mit konqueror in der Version aus kde 3.3 (konqueror 3.3) geht?

MfG carnil

----------


## peschmae

> ich dachte mount ruft beim Aufruf von mount -t TYP immer mount.TYP auf, wenn es TYP nicht nativ unterstützt ... 
> 
> Ich jedenfalls habe bei mir shfs nachinstalliert, das kennt mount nicht. Auch shfs hat ein mount.shfs angelegt, was ein Symmlink auf /usr/bin/shfsmount ist. Rufe ich mount -t shfs auf, geht das wunderbar ... Demnach sollte man es auch in die fstab eintragen können.


Dachte ich eigentlich auch. d.h. ich meinte das sei wie bei fsck - aber offenbar ists das nicht weil er dann sagt
mount: fs type davfs not supported by kernel
is ja klar dass das nicht vom Kernel unterstützt wird wenns im Userspace sitzt.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## [Vampire]

edit: hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen

bei mir bleibt konqueror 3.3 auch angemeldet.

wie kann man eigendlich sinnlose posts löschen???

----------


## bert2002

> Ich glaube nicht dass das geht. Du verwendest ja nicht das normale mount sondern mount.davfs - und in der FStab kann man das nirgendwo einstellen, dass da mount.davfs verwendet werden soll.
> 
> Wenn schon müsstest du wohl mount entsprechend anpassen dass es beim FS-Typ davfs mount.davfs aufruft.
> 
> MfG Peschmä


Hi,
also irgendwie muss das denke ich mal gehen, weil mit gmailfs geht das auch wunderbar, liko so:

/usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /path/of/mount/point gmailfs noauto,username=gmailuser, password=gmailpass, fsname=zOlRRa 

Aber hinbekommen hab ich es noch nicht  :Smilie: 

MfG bert2002

----------


## Fußhupe

> Traffic-Grenze ist 2*Größe des Fachs, also bei FreeMail 2 GB/Monat.


Gibts auch 'ne Dateigrößenbeschränkung? Hat jemand was gelesen?


Gruß
Fußhupe

----------


## huegel

> bei mir bleibt konqueror 3.3 auch angemeldet.


Dann scheint es daran nicht zu liegen. Hat noch jemand eine Idee?





> Gibts auch 'ne Dateigrößenbeschränkung? Hat jemand was gelesen?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Fußhupe


Nein, scheinbar nicht. Habe selber etwa 100 MB am Stück hochgeladen - kein Problem.

Interessant ist auch, dass sich Files innerhalb des Accounts direkt auf dem Server kopieren lassen. In Full-Server-Speed natürlich. Wenn das auch von Account zu Account ginge ...

Grüße
huegel

----------


## schnabeltasse

> Wenn das auch von Account zu Account ginge ...


geht nicht direkt, aber übers webfrontend kannst du anderen gmxuser ordner freigeben

----------


## drunkenPenguin

Zum Nautilus-Problem: http://manual.intl.indoglobal.com/apbs03.html
Zum Topic "angemeldet bleiben unter Konqueror" ...
Wenn Konqueror beendet wird, sollte das Passwort automatisch aus dem Speicher geloescht werden.


Daniel

----------


## huegel

> Zum Topic "angemeldet bleiben unter Konqueror": digitale Brieftasche im Kontrollzentrum deaktivieren
> Wenn Konqueror beendet wird, sollte das Passwort automatisch aus dem Speicher geloescht werden.
> 
> Daniel


Finde die "digitale Brieftasche" leider nicht. Meinst du damit das Speichern von Cookies?

Danke und Grüße
huegel

----------


## drunkenPenguin

> Finde die "digitale Brieftasche" leider nicht. Meinst du damit das Speichern von Cookies?
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> huegel


Hallo, ich habe das oben korrigiert (nein, ich meine nicht das Speichern von Cookies, sondern das lokale Speichern von Passwoertern). Das (De)aktivieren der "digitalen Brieftasche" (Kontrollzentrum: Sicherheit & Privatsphaere >> Digitale Brieftasche) hat wohl keinen entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Verhalten des Konquerors.
Soweit ich nachvollzogen habe, liegt das Passwort irgendwo im RAM. Sobald Konqueror beendet wird, wird auch das Passwort aus dem Speicher geloescht. Es scheint daher auch so zu sein, dass man aufgrund diesen Verhaltens mit dem Konqueror nur auf einen Account zugreifen kann - also nicht auf zwei gleichzeitig. Was ich etwas schade finde.

Daniel

----------


## Finsternuss

> Es scheint daher auch so zu sein, dass man aufgrund diesen Verhaltens mit dem Konqueror nur auf einen Account zugreifen kann - also nicht auf zwei gleichzeitig. Was ich etwas schade finde.


Du kannst auf so viele Accounts zugreifen wie du willst:
webdavs://_kundennummer_@mediacenter.gmx.net/

----------


## drunkenPenguin

> Du kannst auf so viele Accounts zugreifen wie du willst:
> webdavs://_kundennummer_@mediacenter.gmx.net/


Ah, aehm, ja  :Smilie:

----------


## huegel

> Du kannst auf so viele Accounts zugreifen wie du willst:
> webdavs://_kundennummer_@mediacenter.gmx.net/


Klappt! Das war es  :Smilie: 
Vielen Dank!!

Grüße
huegel

----------


## king_of_R&R

------------

----------


## king_of_R&R

hallo, 

ich habe noch eine frage: 
ich habe jetzt hier eine freigabe von einem freund von mir erhalten.. 
dieser ordner taucht bei meinem mediacenter auch auf. 
Jedoch kann ich es mit ls nicht sehen, wenn ich mein mediacenter wie folgt mounte: 
mount.davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net /home/soeren/gmx-webdav -o
mode=755,username=xxx@gmx.de,password=xxx

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich die Freigabe auch Mounten kann? 

Gruß
king_of_r&r

----------


## Boost3D

> Ja, das passt gerade so  
> Ins Dateisystem einbinden und dann über resync spiegeln wäre wirklich zu überlegen, aber trotz hoher bandbreite find ich webdav ein wenig langsam um da 200-300 MB oder so draufzulagern.


Ist resync eine Erweiterung von rsync? Rsync geht AFAIK über Netzwerk nur, wenn auf der gegenstelle ssh oder rsyncd läuft. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn das falsch ist.

----------


## drunkenPenguin

Ich hab' das mal als neues Thema gemacht:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...12#post1233112

----------

